# Catching Atlantic Mackerel (NOT Spanish Mackerel)



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

It's been well over 10 years ago but I remember taking a head boat and catching Atlantic Mackerel (ice chest full of them) - the problem is I can't remember where it was (DE? MD?).

Anyone know? To be clear, I am talking about these:


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

The pic you tried to put up did'nt show up on my screen, but the only good fishing time for any mackeral is taking out a head boat in OC, these I believe are spanish mackeral. The run lasts good for about 2 weeks if i remember correctly and you can catch 3-4 at a time a fill a cooler in no time. Do you mean boston mackeral?? I believe these are bigger then the spanish mackeral.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

This is the link to that pic: http://www.arkive.org/media/39208CE...n.Large/ large-Atlantic-mackerel.jpg

Yup, Boston... not Spanish. I did some searches and it looks like there's a small window and it's early on in the season. I'll keep looking - they taste so good.


----------



## jerryterp (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boston Mackerel*

The foreign fishing fleets have all but exhausted this fishery. It is Boston Mackerel that you refer. You & others are correct that it was about a 2 week run where action was hot & heavy. There are no OC boats that specifically target them anymore since they are just not there. Some Delaware boats go out but it's NOTHING like it used to be. I can remember cathing all that I wantd on St Patricks Day & on an Orioles opening day. You could take many boats out of OC, De & Cape May as they migrated north. Captn Monty of the Morning Star in Oc has written extensively about this issue. He's the only Capt that I know of that actually does research on the Mid Atlantic fishery. If you go on his web site he even has an underwater video showing coral reefs that the Feds say doesn't exist. You ought to sign up for his email, it's full of fishing info along with research, etc. I too miss the "Holy Mackerel" days.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow. I had no idea it had disappeared. I remember the peak season being the 2 weeks surrounding Easter (thus the "Holy Mackerel" monicker) Man that sucks. Is Mont'ys site easy to find on google? If not could you PM me the link?

thanks


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I use http://www.live.com/

The direct link seems to be http://www.morningstarfishing.com/

HTH.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

*They are still around*

They have been running fairly good the last
few years down around MD and DE.
The only headboats that target them
during thier run are the Lewes boats.
The run has been lasting a few weeks
in the spring and they have been filling
coolers.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Doggone shame the macs are gone ... used to slay em in Maine when I was a kid ... a few decades ago  

I thought I remember reading something Monty (from the Morning Star) wrote not too long ago, specuating that they seemed to be rebounding from their historic lows of recent years.

fishhead


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Don't know about Delaware and Maryland*

But here in Cape May there are a few boats that go out.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

*thx*

Well, I got a reminder in Outlook to start booking something next spring.

Thx to everyone who responded - I'll be sure to post after my trip.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

GhostCrab said:


> Well, I got a reminder in Outlook to start booking something next spring.
> 
> Thx to everyone who responded - I'll be sure to post after my trip.



Just watch the boards. I always post
when the macs are running.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I was born in Stockton Springs, ME, I hear my dad and uncle tell stories about Fishing the Penobscot with nothing but Gold hooks and coming off the water 1 1/2 hours after putting out they were so tired from catching so many fish.....I would love to have been old enough for that trip


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*When I was a little guy*

We went fishing for mackrel on a head boat out of south Jersey. There would be boats from everywhere, new York, Jersey, Delaware. We would catch em 5 at a time. That is with four dropper loop hooks dressed with red tubing, and the 6 ounce dimond jig......... I used to try to shake em off cause I was so tired. I couldn't stop fishing cause I was out with the true "old salts". They would have called me a _ussy. That would have embarrassed my dad.......


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Big Rad ... I used those rigs tooo, but I think mine had 5 or 6 colored hooks.

We also used diamond jigs ... pretty lethal on macs ... I remember when they were in a frenzy you could get two on the same jig ... one hook ... it goes out the gill and a second one grabs it


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

*Is it time yet?*

I'm pulling this thread out to see if anyone has updated info... isn't it about time with April approaching?

"Boston Mackerel may be found in the spring, especially after a cold winter" - per http://www.morningstarfishing.com/index.html and it's been COLD!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Atlantic Mackerel...I catch a few almost every year...in my cast net Seriously I do and every year the kids from various places come to the Cape Henlopen Pier and Discover whats in the water..They use big nets and pullin some interesting fish..there are usually a few juvy Atlantic Macs in their haul as well.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

so when is a good time to get out there (http://www.destateparks.com/chsp/chsp.htm) - I'll bring may castnet .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Other than a few ariel shows I have witnessed in the De bay that were from a Mac of somesorts I have never seen any other than those 2 to 4 inch fish in these parts. If I remember correctly this is close to the time to catch them but I aint sure. You can always head south in june or july and clean up on spanish off the piers and if ya got a boat they are within a mile or 2 of shore and usually alot closer. We see trollers come by the piers for them..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

As you can see, macks are very very 
consistent in DE/MD:

http://www.fishlewes.com/archive/fishingreport04-12-06.html

http://www.fishlewes.com/archive/fishingreport4-13-05.html

http://www.fishlewes.com/archive/fishingreport4-21-05.html

http://www.fishlewes.com/archive/fishingreport4-14-04.html

http://www.fishlewes.com/archive/fishingreport4-20-04.html

Based on the following I would just check
the Fishlewes website starting at the 
end of March/early April with a target
date of 14 - 20 April....


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

thx Talapia!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I used to slaughter those things off Va. Beach when I was a kid. The fish are still there, it's just that most boats don't target them anymore. They're a later winter fishery and usually leave Virginia by early March. Looks like it lasts a little longer for Maryland and Delaware.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Talapia said:


> As you can see, macks are very very
> consistent in DE/MD:
> 
> http://www.fishlewes.com/archive/fishingreport04-12-06.html
> ...


 Thanks Talapia for those links . When I was a kid , I mated on a few boats where we killed them in late Feb , early March . We would fillet them as soon as we got home and fry them up . I don't care what anyone says , they're good if they're fresh !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Many years ago , I was attending school in the sunny state of Florida and worked on a few diffent boats . One of the best ways to get baitfish and /or mackerel is a multi-hook rig . You can get so many different species with a jigging motion .http://capmel.com/straw_lure.htm Change off the trebles and make the dropper loops close to the main line and you have a mackerel slayer . Gold hooks will work better than anything else on certain days


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

The MD party boats, DE. party boats and NJ party boats go out for macks when they are in the area. NY party boats had a brief run in Jan. The macks normally hit NJ in Feb. but they are running behind or somewhere else because the water temps are off. check dauntlessfishing.com THe captain is straight forward and the boat is stable with heated cabin and handrails outside.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

old linesides said:


> Thanks Talapia for those links . When I was a kid , I mated on a few boats where we killed them in late Feb , early March . We would fillet them as soon as we got home and fry them up . I don't care what anyone says , they're good if they're fresh !


We love macks and eat them year round.
All of our catch gets eaten.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

yum ... fresh macs are Deeeeeelicious  

And if there's any left over it makes great bait too


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Agreed on the macs, but you have to get to them within 24 hours of their being caught, otherwise they go bad quick.

They're great grilled or--my favorite--sashimi.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Mac season is almost here. See last
para of fishing report.

http://www.fishlewes.com/fishingreport.html


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, been keeping up with that page so I was happy to read _"I have confirmed reports of Mack’s down the coast as well as offshore right now and with any luck we will have at least a couple of weeks on them without having to run too far."_

BTW, I got a 5 year old I want to bring on the trip... have you seen kids out on these trips?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just read that the Bandit is making its first mackerel run Sunday..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

GhostCrab said:


> Yup, been keeping up with that page so I was happy to read _"I have confirmed reports of Mack’s down the coast as well as offshore right now and with any luck we will have at least a couple of weeks on them without having to run too far."_
> 
> BTW, I got a 5 year old I want to bring on the trip... have you seen kids out on these trips?



Sure, when the fish are in they are
perfect for kids. Just make sure you
pick a nice weather day.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx


----------

